# Wo bekomme ich sehr günstig allte gebrauchte server her?



## Speeedymauss (4. Dezember 2012)

*Wo bekomme ich sehr günstig allte gebrauchte server her?*

Hey kennt einer nen paar Seiten/Tipps wo man für sehr wenig Geld (bin noch schüler daher fast immer knapp bei Kasse) her bekommt? 
Geguckt habe ich schon bei ebay und ebay kleinanzeigen aber alles zu teuer teilweise oder manches ist mir das geld dann doch nicht wert.
Wär cool wenn einer da was kennt.


----------



## Jimini (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wo bekomme ich sehr günstig allte gebrauchte server her?*

Du kannst bei Firmen oder Hochschulen in der Nähe anfragen, manchmal werden da Geräte entsorgt. Je nachdem was du mit so einem Server machen willst, musst du aber nicht viel Geld ausgeben. Viele Dinge lassen sich auch mit 10 Jahre alten Rechnern wunderbar bewerkstelligen.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Timsu (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wo bekomme ich sehr günstig allte gebrauchte server her?*

Bei ebay gibt es für 40€ einen IBM x346 (Dual Pentium 4 )


----------



## Supeq (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wo bekomme ich sehr günstig allte gebrauchte server her?*

Was verstehst du unter einem Server, welche Anforderungen?


----------



## Speeedymauss (4. Dezember 2012)

also son richtigen alten 19" server meinte ich, 
daran wollt ich allgemein mal nen bischen den umgang mit servern üben und mich auh ein wenig mit serverhardware vertraut machen (also praktisch nicht nur so theorie)


----------



## Timsu (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wo bekomme ich sehr günstig allte gebrauchte server her?*

Der IBM x346 wäre genau was du suchst.
Allerdings hat sich auch die Hardware in den letzen 5-7 Jahren stark verändert:
Schnittstellen wie SCSI, PCI-X etc. werden aktuell nicht mehr genutzt, auch vielen viele Hardwarefunktionen wie IOMMU oder Hot-Plug.
Außerdem kannst du mit um die 300Watt Stromverbrauch rechnen, bei der Rechenleistung eines aktuellen Zweikerner Prozessors für 30€.


----------



## Bambusbar (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wo bekomme ich sehr günstig allte gebrauchte server her?*

Ich hab hier noch SuperMicro Server von 2004 rumstehen, die keiner mehr will


----------



## Speeedymauss (4. Dezember 2012)

ich brauche ja auch nicht das neuste nur das ich mal so den groben umgang habe
@Bambusbar cool was isn das für einer?


----------



## Klaus418 (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wo bekomme ich sehr günstig allte gebrauchte server her?*

Schau mal bei Servershop24.de, der hat auch diese x346. Ich hab mir aber für ne Firewall einen HP Dl365 geholt, die sind von der Preis-Leistung echt unschlagbar.


----------



## Jimini (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wo bekomme ich sehr günstig allte gebrauchte server her?*



Klaus418 schrieb:


> Schau mal bei Servershop24.de, der hat auch diese x346. Ich hab mir aber für ne Firewall einen HP Dl365 geholt, die sind von der Preis-Leistung echt unschlagbar.


 HP ProLiant DL365 G1 2x Opteron 2214 DC 2.2 GHz, 4 GB RAM, 72 GB 10k SAS Server HP DL Serie DL365 G1 für eine Firewall? 
Das lohnt sich aber nur, wenn du bei dauerhafter Vollauslastung einer Gigabitleitung Deep Packet Inspection fahren willst - und selbst dann dreht das Ding wohl immer noch Däumchen 

MfG Jimini


----------



## Klaus418 (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wo bekomme ich sehr günstig allte gebrauchte server her?*

Wir haben hier (großes Mietshaus mit Zentraler Internetversorgung für alle Mieter) 2x50Mbit Glasfaser und einer Backup LTE Leitung, die wir sowohl "load balanced" (über fest zugewiesene Gruppen) als auch mit Fallback auf die LTE Leitung laufen lassen. Dazu kommen noch ein paar VPN Verbindungen, da wollt ich nicht knausern 
Und im Verhältnis zu den restlichen Kosten war der Server ein Schnapper...

Ich hab ja noch überlegt ob ich da mehrere VMs drauf packen soll, aber irgendwie gefällt mir die Idee nicht ne Firewall zu virtualisieren!


----------



## Jimini (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wo bekomme ich sehr günstig allte gebrauchte server her?*



Klaus418 schrieb:


> Wir haben hier (großes Mietshaus mit Zentraler Internetversorgung für alle Mieter) 2x50Mbit Glasfaser und einer Backup LTE Leitung, die wir sowohl "load balanced" (über fest zugewiesene Gruppen) als auch mit Fallback auf die LTE Leitung laufen lassen. Dazu kommen noch ein paar VPN Verbindungen, da wollt ich nicht knausern


 Bei so einem Setup muss man dann nicht groß diskutieren, da braucht man natürlich einen entsprechenden Unterbau 
Man erlebt halt immer wieder, dass Leute sich einen Server zulegen und weil sie einen Server wollen, kaufen sie dann Serverhardware. Und dann laufen 2 Xeons als DHCP-Server... 
Für die allermeisten Privatprojekte reichen stinknormale PCs aus.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Skysnake (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wo bekomme ich sehr günstig allte gebrauchte server her?*



Speeedymauss schrieb:


> also son richtigen alten 19" server meinte ich,
> daran wollt ich allgemein mal nen bischen den umgang mit servern üben und mich auh ein wenig mit serverhardware vertraut machen (also praktisch nicht nur so theorie)


 Das Problem hier ist aber, dass die meisten Funktionen bei so alten Dingern aber noch nicht enthalten sind, oder eben heute anders sind.

Dazu kommt der nicht gerade kleine Stromverbrauch.

Dazu kommt halt noch Managementsoftware, die eben viel ausmacht. Die wirst du aber nicht bekommen.

Also von daher macht das recht wenig Sinn. Installier dir Linux auf deinem Rechner als zweite Bootpartition und beschäftige dich mich grep, sed, awk, bash und python. Das bringt dir deutlich mehr als dir nen alten Rechner hin zu stellen.

Vor allem die Hardware kann dir eigentlich ziemlich schnuppe sein. Da hast du normal eh keinen Einfluss drauf und kaufst dir eine fertig konfigurierte Maschine. Im Serverumfeld (nicht HPC) willst du ja meist von der eigentlichen Hardware so weit abstrahieren wie möglich. 

Wenn du ganz Hardcore was machen willst, schreib mal nen eigenes Kernel-Modul für Linux. Also für ne Hardware, die aktuell noch nicht unterstützt wird, oder bau dir halt für den Parallelport ne Blinklicktanzeige 

DA lernst du wirklich richtg richtig richtig viel. Ich schreib gerade an nem Kernel-Modul und bekomme graue Haare


----------



## Klaus418 (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wo bekomme ich sehr günstig allte gebrauchte server her?*

Völlig richtig was ihr schreibt. Ich hab selbst auch mit einer Stromvernichtungsmaschine (DL580 oder so) angefangen, war günstig und im Wahn gedacht, 4 CPUs wär der Hammer. Letztendlich war's Lehrgeld...
ABER: Ich bin überzeugt, dass man sobald es etwas anspruchsvoller wird schon auf anständige Serverhardware setzen KANN. Wenn man die Vorteile weiß und gerne nutzt. Die moderneren Geräte sind vom Stromverbrauch im Verhältnis zur Leistung nicht mehr so schlimm und sobald man ans Virtualisieren denkt, kann man auch schnell mal die ein oder andere Kiste einsparen. Von der Hardwarequalität und Redundanz für 24/7 Betrieb mal ganz zu schweigen.
Und was die Managementgeschichte angeht: ILO ist einer der Gründe warum ich HP Fan bin. 
Ich werd mir wohl privat in nächster Zeit so einen DL380 G5 um die 500 EUR zulegen. Nur die SAS Platten werd ich für meine Zwecke gegen größere SATA (sowas) austauschen. Das sollte ja problemlos gehen und bei meinen Daten darf auch mal was verloren gehen


----------



## TECHZ77 (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wo bekomme ich sehr günstig allte gebrauchte server her?*

bei ebay kleinanzeigen werden öfters alte firmen server günstig verkauft.


----------



## loltheripper (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wo bekomme ich sehr günstig allte gebrauchte server her?*

Ich hab in ebay einen Opteron 4170 HE x6 2.1 GHZ mit einem Tyan Board für knappe 110€ Bekommen! Also einfach mal umschauen.


----------



## johannes-g (4. April 2013)

*AW: Wo bekomme ich sehr günstig allte gebrauchte server her?*

würde dir auch www.servershop24.de empfehlen


----------



## Wholing (11. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wo bekomme ich sehr günstig allte gebrauchte server her?*



johannes-g schrieb:


> würde dir auch Gebrauchte Server kaufen beim Profi • Servershop24.de empfehlen


ja ich persönlich kann auch Gebrauchte Server kaufen beim Profi • Servershop24.de empfehlen habe erst neulich dort eingekauft und bin sehr zufrieden (schnelle Lieferung, gute Preise)
Lg


----------



## keinnick (11. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wo bekomme ich sehr günstig allte gebrauchte server her?*

Guck mal aufs Datum. Und dafür hast Du Dich nun genau wie Dein Vorposter extra angemeldet? Ist nicht zufällig Dein/Euer Shop?


----------



## marvinj (11. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wo bekomme ich sehr günstig allte gebrauchte server her?*



keinnick schrieb:


> Guck mal aufs Datum. Und dafür hast Du Dich nun genau wie Dein Vorposter extra angemeldet? Ist nicht zufällig Dein/Euer Shop?


 Hahahaha xD LOL Rofl und der ganze andre Mist 

Gut aufgepasst , die Vermutung liegt nahe


----------



## TheBadFrag (11. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wo bekomme ich sehr günstig allte gebrauchte server her?*

Das waren 2 völlig unabhängige Nutzer, die einfach nur ihre guten Erfahrungen weitergeben wollten. 
NICHT


----------

